# Bourke parakeets



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband is interested in perhaps getting a Bourke parakeet, if any of you have them can you tell me how they compare to budgies in terms of behavior and needs, I don't know much about them other than what they look like and that they are much more laid back than budgies. If we do decide to get one it would be caged separately and we would probably get 2 so they would have each other as company. Any advice welcome.
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are some links that may be helpful:

All About Bourke's Parakeets as Pets

Meet The Bourke's Parakeet - Pet Birds by Lafeber Co.

The Splendid Bourke Bird Blog: Bourke Parakeets as Pets ? Taming Parakeets*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Here are some links that may be helpful:
> 
> All About Bourke's Parakeets as Pets
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

I read somewhere that they are such calm birds that the author would recommend them as therapy birds for elderly shut ins who were starved for company. I wish I knew where I read it but it has been a while.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

mekat said:


> I read somewhere that they are such calm birds that the author would recommend them as therapy birds for elderly shut ins who were starved for company. I wish I knew where I read it but it has been a while.


I have been reading that they are very calm, although they would be caged separate from my budgies I wonder if the budgies would be annoying to them with all the chattering they do.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*


Cody said:



I have been reading that they are very calm, although they would be caged separate from my budgies I wonder if the budgies would be annoying to them with all the chattering they do.

Click to expand...

I have a bourke... and during the day he doesn't get a word in edgewise with the budgies, but in the evening, and morning he sings so pretty. He's the one that is waking me up before all the others, but it's so peaceful singing, I don't mind. Bourkes also make really neat sounds when they are flying.

They are wonderful birds, and go well with the budgies.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Gah, they are so cute!!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

JWKnight said:


> *
> 
> I have a bourke... and during the day he doesn't get a word in edgewise with the budgies, but in the evening, and morning he sings so pretty. He's the one that is waking me up before all the others, but it's so peaceful singing, I don't mind. Bourkes also make really neat sounds when they are flying.
> 
> They are wonderful birds, and go well with the budgies.*


That's good to know, is yours tame?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

My mom has a 10 year old male Bourke's. Pinky is extremely gentle, shy, and quiet. They have a pleasant soft song and chirps. Completely different from a Budgie. Pinky likes to run around on the ground (grass parakeet so it's natural for them), and he doesn't play with toys, even though he has a ton of them. 
I wouldn't house a Bourke's with a Budgie because of the temperament differences. Seems like I've read that before too. From my observations, the only similarity with a Budgie, is the looks at first glance.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*


Cody said:



That's good to know, is yours tame?

Click to expand...

He was a breeder... But he doesn't bite at all.. I'm trying to tame him now.*


----------



## Sianx (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got a little baby Bourke that I rescued earlier this year. He's such a sweet calm bird. Very easy to tame and very placid - no aggression in him at all. He's very intelligent and can already whistle 4 or 5 different tunes that my partner's taught him.


----------

